# Frog legs



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

ok what about frog legs?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Some of you guys are into feeding your piranhas some weird sh*t!









Should be fine as long as they're not preserved, pickeled or "added to" in any way.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't think that's weird, they probably eat it in the wild when given the chance.
I haven't done it myself but as long as it's fresh yea sure give it a go


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see whats wrong with feeding convential foods. 
as jp said if its fresh it should be fine. but unless your in france i dont think your local butcher will have any for you

piranha's may well come across frogs legs in the wild as frogs over there are abundant and one may die and make its way into water. but i wouldnt really advise you too make frogs legs part of their regular diet.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

simply no







and never really thought about it







sounds messy to me


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

Zulu Warrior said:


> simply no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mine love frog legs "taste like chicken " they realy like them when they are hooked to a live frog they act scared of it till one them tags it and the blood comes out then all hell breaks loose they eat every thing but lips and ribs not real messy once the red water disapates just a brutal attack i dont realy like live food you dont know what there bringin to the party-parisites ect.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

where do they sell frog legs at?


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

a freind of mine has a pond getting over run with frogs i tryed one but i think its to dangerous to feed dont want fish to get sick


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

me too I think I would feed my P's a frog either for that same reason


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

TJcali said:


> me too I think I would feed my P's a frog either for that same reason


life is like a frog you never know what you are going to get


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

should be able to get whole live frogs from Chinatown, if there's one near you just go check out the fish markets. I've seen them in the Chinatown in NYC, they are pretty big too, some of them like the size of the hand. they'll kill it and skin it for you so it'll be ready to go.
just don't know if they are always available or seasonal.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

my local super market carries frog legs. ive never bought them thou.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TJcali said:


> where do they sell frog legs at?


At your friendly neighborhood "Frogleg store" of course.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the only time ive ever seen a tub of live frogs is at pacific mall (all asian mall in toronto)

i dunno if i would man frogs can soak up a lot of diseases into their skin and feeding them to your ps could very easily pass them on.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> should be able to get whole live frogs from Chinatown, if there's one near you just go check out the fish markets. I've seen them in the Chinatown in NYC, they are pretty big too, some of them like the size of the hand. they'll kill it and skin it for you so it'll be ready to go.
> just don't know if they are always available or seasonal.


dont worry ps will kill it and skin it too next time you see that frog it will be coming out the back end of your fish aka "poop"


----------

